# Floods and life



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you miss your home country? I dont...even with the floods. Cant see myself living anywhere else. Was out with a friend from kentucky last night and he was harping on the bad. I told him so what,,theres bad anywhere. I said can u go out with a beautiful younger woman everynight in usa?? Think of the benefits,,he agreed. I love usa but ill never live there. This is home. Ill do my final sleep here. What about you? What makes Philippines home for you?? Im actually asking this of permanent residents here.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Do you miss your home country? I dont...even with the floods. Cant see myself living anywhere else. Was out with a friend from kentucky last night and he was harping on the bad. I told him so what,,theres bad anywhere. I said can u go out with a beautiful younger woman everynight in usa?? Think of the benefits,,he agreed. I love usa but ill never live there. This is home. Ill do my final sleep here. What about you? What makes Philippines home for you?? Im actually asking this of permanent residents here.


I think the saying, "Home is where the heart is!" sums it up for me!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cmon overmyer,,tell us more. What makes it home???


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> cmon overmyer,,tell us more. What makes it home???


This is where my residence is and this is where my family, those I care most about are. This is where my heart is! This is where I "choose" to live!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Lefties for starting this thread; a supernal idea..


For me, this is home for many reasons. First and most important is my marriage and four wonderful children that I would not have had if I had stayed (in the States) home. The lifestyle here is slower, more relaxed. People on the street, in stores, or most anywhere else are open to conversation and friendship. For me, if there has been a worst day here (and there really has not been) would be better than my best day back in the States. 
For me, this is and will always be home and like you, I will live out the rest of my days here with only one regret--and that is that I didn't find my wife and move here many years earlier.
For sure - home really is where the heart is. Mine is here in the beautiful Philippines...


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Though i am not a "permanent" officially just yet, i have been here approaching three years now on a tourist visa.

I have not regretted the decision once to come here. Of course there are things i miss from back home but other than visiting i will never want to live there again. This is my home now and despite the flaws this country has, i love it more each day.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

MikeynJenz said:


> Though i am not a "permanent" officially just yet, i have been here approaching three years now on a tourist visa.
> 
> I have not regretted the decision once to come here. Of course there are things i miss from back home but other than visiting i will never want to live there again. This is my home now and despite the flaws this country has, i love it more each day.


Thats permanent enough!!!!!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

For me its many things. Fresh foods,,health probs disappeared here in 2009. Two babies born here....swimming,,no snow....always warm or hot(and i loved cold weather)beautiful women. Availability of fish and seafoods. Cheap living,,,some I cant even think of


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Cheap living, tropical weather (though sometimes toooo tropical), some beautiful places, beaches, good food, cheap beer, even cheaper smokes (not sure the last two is such a good thing), and most importantly my beautiful woman who i am due to marry next year.

Then perhaps i can get moving on that official permanence lol


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I too experienced better overall health once I started living in the PI. A lot of my stress evaporated once I made the move. The place has it's trials and tribulations but overall the benefits far outweigh those detractors and over being stuck back in the states. To me it was a never ending battle and never truly was able to relax. It was always go go go. Even your days off were filled with crap to do and not for enjoyment.

The only thing that I miss doing is the fishing. I plan on remedying that soon enough. I like being able to interact with a broad base of expats (Aussie, British, Nordic, Irish and Belgian). It leads to quite interesting conversations and great ideas.

As Overmyer stated, this is where my heart is too. I have the woman of my dreams and wouldn't trade my life in the PI for anything. My life is full of riches that money cannot buy. Great weather, great places to visit, great food, cheap beer, and great company.

I also plan on being planted in the PI soil in the end.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Life in the states*

It was all work and back to the apartment hi and good bye to a few people such as the rental staff next door neighbor no real long lasting conversations with anybody, everyone keeps to themselves they don't like to be bothered even many of my brothers and sisters, so busy, tired doing something else.

My only home was at work, conversations friendships but all in all it was a very lonely place to live.... it wasn't really living though more like cold storage, sure all the necessities were there, sugary foods, fast foods, frozen dinners, canned items, Walmart.

My health has improved by just living far from fast food and those eat-all-you-can spots, I dropped the sugary drinks also and don't drink alcohol much anymore either, I dropped allot of weight lost my belly, my underpants looks like towels their so large, my shorts, I need more I get tired of wearing belts.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Do you miss your home country? I dont...even with the floods. Cant see myself living anywhere else. Was out with a friend from kentucky last night and he was harping on the bad. I told him so what,,theres bad anywhere. I said can u go out with a beautiful younger woman everynight in usa?? Think of the benefits,,he agreed. I love usa but ill never live there. This is home. Ill do my final sleep here. What about you? What makes Philippines home for you?? Im actually asking this of permanent residents here.


That is a funny coincidence about your Kentucky friend because I lived in Kentucky the last 2 years before I moved here, and that was one of the straws that broke the camels back! I was still single and Kentucky had nothing for me that regard, ( I will leave out the UGLY details! So I retired early, sold the house, and made the move.

Now that I am based in Subic things are great. I reiterate what others said and my bedrock is now Abby and Oz (9 year old girl), who have provided me with the family I was missing. 

And I am happy to announce that next April I will be a 57 year old first time daddy! I'm looking forward to the challenge and this give me another, higher, reason to pursue health and fitness, so I am trying to work out more and eat right.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> It was all work and back to the apartment hi and good bye to a few people such as the rental staff next door neighbor no real long lasting conversations with anybody, everyone keeps to themselves they don't like to be bothered even many of my brothers and sisters, so busy, tired doing something else.
> 
> My only home was at work, conversations friendships but all in all it was a very lonely place to live.... it wasn't really living though more like cold storage, sure all the necessities were there, sugary foods, fast foods, frozen dinners, canned items, Walmart.
> 
> My health has improved by just living far from fast food and those eat-all-you-can spots, I dropped the sugary drinks also and don't drink alcohol much anymore either, I dropped allot of weight lost my belly, my underpants looks like towels their so large, my shorts, I need more I get tired of wearing belts.


come on mccalley too much info about your shorts ha???:becky::becky:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> That is a funny coincidence about your Kentucky friend because I lived in Kentucky the last 2 years before I moved here, and that was one of the straws that broke the camels back! I was still single and Kentucky had nothing for me that regard, ( I will leave out the UGLY details! So I retired early, sold the house, and made the move.
> 
> Now that I am based in Subic things are great. I reiterate what others said and my bedrock is now Abby and Oz (9 year old girl), who have provided me with the family I was missing.
> 
> And I am happy to announce that next April I will be a 57 year old first time daddy! I'm looking forward to the challenge and this give me another, higher, reason to pursue health and fitness, so I am trying to work out more and eat right.


Congrats Don!!


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

First time visited 10 years ago I was there 4 hours and decided that Yes, I can do this. I decided that I can isolate myself from what I don't like, buy or fix what I can to suit me, get tight with the family and spoil them a little bit. Not without drama, but I am on my 2nd ACR, come and go at least twice a year, even bought a burial plot. I am fortunate that my in-laws do not drink or gamble the support away. They don't always spend it the way I like but are productive and try to improve their lives. I don't have to have the live 2 hrs away rule, but I do have that 2nd residence for that time when I have had enough. Yes Sir, Philippines is for me.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

>>The only thing that I miss doing is the fishing. 

jon1, what kind of fishing?
Trout/stream/fly fishing? Lake fishing? Shore casting? Sport fishing marlins, tuna?

I've loved them all, but sport fishing has the adrenaline! We just need a friend with a boat : )


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi guys. I also miss fishing, i am sure there must be a boat to rent somewhere. We can put money together every now and again and rent a boat for a day to go fishing. It will be a great outing. 
Let me know what you think and if anyone know of a boat for rent


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Personally, I like to shore fish. I used to fish freshwater and saltwater bays in Florida. I have some light gear and lures based on the average fish size being small in the PI. I plan on doing some coastal shoreline fishing within the Freeport. Not really expecting to catch anything, rather an excuse to wet the line. 

There is an expat that operates out of Vasco's as a fishing guide within the bay. I heard that he was not cheap (several hundred $ for a day of fishing) but usually successful.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

i saw a blue marlin brought in last yr at baloy,,about 4 foot. theres a few pinoys at about 600 pr hr,,personally it just depends who u want to give your money to.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

One of my friends told me that he saw several sailfish in the bay about 6 months ago.


----------

